

Login to Disqus with Twitter, and Disqus can follow new people and update your profile - pajtai
http://i.imgur.com/sqN7HP9.png?1

======
pajtai
Here is the response from disqus - bug w twitter:

[https://twitter.com/disqushelp/status/605526910010068992](https://twitter.com/disqushelp/status/605526910010068992)
[https://twittercommunity.com/t/stuck-on-oauth-
authenticate-a...](https://twittercommunity.com/t/stuck-on-oauth-authenticate-
after-access-level-modification/1469)

------
pajtai
You can repro signing out of Disqus and then trying to sign back in.

I found this twitter thread from Jan 2014 where Disqus said the update profile
permissions request is not accurate, but I got it today:

[https://twitter.com/disqushelp/status/422796590533734401](https://twitter.com/disqushelp/status/422796590533734401)

